# Oz Fest



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Anybody going? admission is free this year. I havent heard the lineup yet but am dying to find out. Im taking my daughter Cassidy, shes going to be 18 this year and has never been to a big show before. Im glad she wants to go w/ me rather than her idiot freinds. they have no clue:angeldevi


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I went a few years back. Who's on the bill this year?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

my question is how and who is gonna pay the bands?
sounds cool,if motorhead is playing ill go,if its bands like killswitch engage and stuff like that i aint going...i like the old school stuff or just straight up death metal.....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> my question is how and who is gonna pay the bands?
> sounds cool,if motorhead is playing ill go,if its bands like killswitch engage and stuff like that i aint going...i like the old school stuff or just straight up death metal.....


I do believe that Sharon and Ozzy are baring the cost....
What stops are they making, hopefully close to home..
I wanna go!!!!!
Who's on the bill Redog? I would like to see Stone Sour...:thumbsup: 
Also would like to see Bullet for my Valentine...:thumbsup:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Any one into Black Label Society?????


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

stone sour is good live, kill switch i dont get into but live they are bad ass.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

when it comes to the metal,i love it,but i like it extreme.my favorite is napalm death,i also like carcass,morbid angel,necophagist stuff like that,but i gusse that isnt really ozfest type music.I would have liked to see black sabath when they played but it was out of my price range..as for black lable society,the dudes super talented but the music is just rock and roll to me,its not metal......


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

personally im not big into metal, when it comes down to someone screaming and grunting instead of singing. i can dig it live because of the energy and great performance, the best band i have ever see has to be shinedown hands down.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I hear ya Wayne, Even though Slipknot is a little too much for me, their front man is also the lead singer for Stone Sour and I dig them...:cheers:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> when it comes to the metal,i love it,but i like it extreme.my favorite is napalm death,i also like carcass,morbid angel,necophagist stuff like that,but i gusse that isnt really ozfest type music.I would have liked to see black sabath when they played but it was out of my price range..as for black lable society,the dudes super talented but the music is just rock and roll to me,its not metal......


\
Hard core hu? Hows about Cradle of Filth...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

The more I look into it, the more I think this thing is not even going to happen. Unless korn is going to be the only band involved. they have 2 sponsors and thats it so far. Freak told me this morning that parking alone is going to be 60.00 alone so it seems its not going to be free but subsidised by vendors and the venues themselves


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> \
> Hard core hu? Hows about Cradle of Filth...


nah,im not to much into the that band,im not a big black metal fan either,and for a black metal band i think there kinda phony,dark throne is kinda cool,actually i come from a hardcore punk back ground mostly,ever since i was a teen,but i also like extreme metal,but i hate clean[singing]vocals in metal,its real wimpy,jmo....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> nah,im not to much into the that band,im not a big black metal fan either,and for a black metal band i think there kinda phony,dark throne is kinda cool,actually i come from a hardcore punk back ground mostly,ever since i was a teen,but i also like extreme metal,but i hate clean[singing]vocals in metal,its real wimpy,jmo....


True, Good point...:cheers:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

redog said:


> The more I look into it, the more I think this thing is not even going to happen. Unless korn is going to be the only band involved. they have 2 sponsors and thats it so far. Freak told me this morning that parking alone is going to be 60.00 alone so it seems its not going to be free but subsidised by vendors and the venues themselves


WTF?????????..They better get their shit together...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> WTF?????????..They better get their shit together...


lol , im still pissed off about rage against the machine i was gonna go see them at the verizon this summer.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are the tour dates (bands not yet announced):

http://ozzfest.com/news_2007.html


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Judy said:


> Here are the tour dates (bands not yet announced):
> 
> http://ozzfest.com/news_2007.html


Hey, Thanks Judy...:cheers:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ofcourse he aint coming to Canada


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

pantera2006 said:


> Ofcourse he aint coming to Canada


Then get your ASS in the states!!!!LOL:cheers:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL I need a passport...:cheers:


----------

